# Holy Brook, Reading



## EastOfDesolation (Nov 30, 2010)

Reading isn't exactly famous for it's drains. It's not exactly famous for it's explores either. Although, in recent times, the Courage Brewery has been a nice explore. It became apparent that there was a rather nice Culvert running under the town centre, and that it was also stupidly simple to access. What choice did we have, but to take a look?

The exact origins of the brook are unknown. However, what we do know, is that it is a diversion of the River Kennet, leaving at the town of Theale. The "brook" then flows for a total of 6 miles before rejoining the River Kennet in Reading town centre. The final section of the brook is culverted, as it runs under the shops and streets of Reading. This is the section we explored.






"The Abbey"​
Just before re-joining the River Kennet, Holy Brook passes through the ruins of Reading Abbey. As late as 1959, the brook powered a waterwheel and mill on this site. The first mention of the brook comes in the Domesday Book of 1086. Further mentions can be noted in 1121, when the Abbey was built, and in an unnamed document dated to 1441, where it is referenced as "Graniteresbrok", and in 1558 "Le Granator’s Broke als [also] le Hallowed Broke". A Granator was the owner or master of a Grange or Grannary, further linking the brook to milling. It is still unclear if the brook is manmade, or natural.





"Under Reading town centre"​
From here in, it's simply an average culvert. There's some 1960's "tagging";





"K. McDonald, A previous intrepid explorer"​
And a section that looks like a space ship;




"Futuristic"​
Preceded by a much older brick section;




"Brick."​
That's about it really


----------



## night crawler (Nov 30, 2010)

I wondered where that went. Is that the Orical I see in the first photo. BTW I went to School with a K McDonald in 1966.


----------



## EastOfDesolation (Nov 30, 2010)

It's not the Oracle. The arch is the ruined remains of Reading Abbey, and the blue is a fancy bridge built next to it, to connect 2 swanky, modern office buildings. 

Were you in Reading in those days? According to further "tagging" further down, his first name was Ken. Any bells ringing? That would be an amazing thing if it was the same person... :O


----------



## Zotez (Dec 1, 2010)

I rather like this especially the graffiti, I like seeing more local stuff popping up but unfortunately I dont like water so I wont be venturing into any culverts just yet...


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2010)

Really liking the look of this...love the differences between the sections. Fab pics, East. 
I didn't realise that Reading had a ruined Abbey. Cool!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 2, 2010)

EastOfDesolation said:


> It's not the Oracle. The arch is the ruined remains of Reading Abbey, and the blue is a fancy bridge built next to it, to connect 2 swanky, modern office buildings.
> 
> Were you in Reading in those days? According to further "tagging" further down, his first name was Ken. Any bells ringing? That would be an amazing thing if it was the same person... :O



I was 15 then and went to school in Southcote but the ken bit does not ring any bells. I must have a look at that end of the abbey sometime, from recollection there used to be a mill round there the monks used.


----------

